# hold bright



## Quantz

Two young people discover their shared love, and remember their first encounter years later.

"We held our love bright."

I see the meaning (maintenir la flamme de notre amour), mais j'aimerais trouver autre chose que flamme.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

According to GT
nous maintenions notre amour brillant


----------



## Quantz

Pardon, mais en français, cela ne veut rien dire.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Et en anglais non plus, à mon avis !


----------



## Quantz

GT = 0…


----------



## Itisi

Vraiment, je ne vois pas ce qu'on pourrait trouver de mieux que 'maintenir la flamme de notre amour'.  Ça va devenir tarabiscoté...


----------



## Quantz

C'est mon avis. J'ai manié la "lumière", mais le contexte n'étant pas littéraire, je crains que cela ne tombe à plat.


----------



## k@t

Peut-être plutôt *hold* dans le sens de *considérer / tenir* que de *maintenir* ?
(En virant _considérer / tenir_, qui alourdirait trop : _combien nous considérions notre amour comme radieux = _bof.)
> _combien notre amour était radieux_ / _lumineux_  / _solaire_ ?


----------



## Itisi

*k@t*, le sens 'considérer' ne me paraît pas possible ici.


----------



## Nicomon

_Nous n'avons pas laissé s'éteindre / Nous avons gardé vivante l'étincelle de notre amour ? 
_
Ce n'est sans doute pas mieux que « _maintenir la flamme_ » mais bon... Quantz voulait autre chose, et c'est ce qui me vient.


----------



## Uncle Bob

tenir/brandir le flambeau?


----------



## Hildy1

Since the play on "hold [x] tight" is not easy to reproduce in French, you might as well say something that sounds good, whether or not it is close to the English.


----------



## Itisi

I may be wrong, but I think it's just chance that 'bright' rimes with 'tight'...


----------



## k@t

Itisi said:


> *k@t*, le sens 'considérer' ne me paraît pas possible ici.


D'accord, pourquoi ?


----------



## Itisi

Si tu es d'accord, où est le problème?


----------



## k@t

Euh, _*d'accord *_= j'accuse réception de ton avis = _entendu, c'est bien noté_, et _*pourquoi *_= pour comprendre !


----------



## ForeverHis

Nicomon said:


> Nous n'avons pas laissé s'éteindre / Nous avons gardé vivante l'étincelle de notre amour ?


Pas mal !


----------



## Itisi

*k@t*, à vrai dire, je me doutais que tu allais me de mander pourquoi.  Je ne sais pas te le prouver (ça doit pouvoir se faire, pourtant), mais j'ai beau retourner la phrase dans ma tête, ça ne marche pas avec ce sens-là.  Si on voulait dire 'considérer', on le dirait autrement. C'est mon intime conviction.  Libre à toi de me croire ou pas.  [Tout ça pour ça !]


----------



## k@t

Itisi said:


> Libre à toi de me croire ou pas. [Tout ça pour ça !]


Ce n’est vraiment pas là la question.


Itisi said:


> à vrai dire, je me doutais que tu allais me de mander pourquoi


Ben oui, tant qu’à faire autant comprendre, non ?
Il me semblait que ça passait aussi bien syntaxiquement que sémantiquement, mais comme contrairement à toi je ne suis pas une anglophone experte (loin, loin de là), je reste toujours très précautionneuse.
Par ailleurs, en contexte, cette interprétation me semble beaucoup mieux convenir que celle _d’entretenir la flamme_. Il s’agit d’une jeune fille d’environ 15 ans qui vient de rencontrer son amoureux, je ne suis pas bien sûre qu’à ce stade on pense à entretenir la flamme. Elle s’imagine montrer une photo que son amoureux vient de prendre d’elle en costume de bain en train de faire le grand écart lors d’une sortie près d’une rivière et dire à leurs (futurs) enfants *how we held our love bright*.


----------



## Nicomon

Si le contexte est bien ce qui suit... il manque un bout à la citation de Quantz : 





> We go to the river on August day in 1943. He brings a camera and photographs me in my bathing suit, doing the splits in the grass. I imagine showing our children the picture one day. *Telling them how we held our love and our commitment bright*.


  Et plus haut dans le texte : 





> Our relationship holds weight and substance from the start.


 Je ne lis toujours pas « _considérer_ ».  Je lis _maintenir / entretenir / ne pas laisser s'éteindre / garder (bien) vivant(e)._

Mais avec l'ajout de _our commitment_, ça complique les choses. À moins de zapper ces deux mots, je suis à court d'idées.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Je ne lis toujours pas « _considérer_ »


Pour le *hold* de la phrase objet de ce fil, j’ai dérivé sur le modèle de *to hold something dear.
how we held our love dear* > comme nous tenions notre amour pour précieux / chérissable (comme nous chérissions notre amour).
*how we held our love bright* > comme nous tenions notre amour pour radieux  > combien notre amour était radieux.

avec *commitment*, on peut imaginer *bright* = _vif / intense_, plutôt que _radieux / lumineux_.

Pour le *hold* de l’autre phrase, je pense qu’il s’agit du sens 10.


> *10*
> [+ object] *:* to have (a specified quality, feature, etc.)
> §  His eyes _held_ [=_had_] a quizzical look.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne me prononce pas pour ce qui est du "_hold_" de l'autre phrase, pour ne pas faire dévier le fil.   

Mais désolée, comme Itisi, je n'interprète pas  "_hold bright_" comme "_hold dear_".
In my opinion, your interpretation does not... hold.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Je ne me prononce pas pour ce qui est du "_hold_" de l'autre phrase, pour ne pas faire dévier le fil.


Je trouvais aussi que ça faisait dévier le fil, mais la façon dont tu avais présenté les choses m’avait laissé croire que ce _*hold-ci*_ venait conforter ce _*hold-là*_ et que tous les deux avaient le même sens selon toi.


Nicomon said:


> In my opinion, your interpretation does not... hold.


Hi hi hi ; j’ai bien getté la thing, mais le fait est que tu conviens que "ton" sens ne marche pas très bien dans _*how we held our love and commitment bright.*_
(Sinon, qu'est-ce qui te fait rejeter mon hypothèse ? la syntaxe, la sémantique, autre ?)


----------



## Nicomon

Non, les deux n'ont pas le même sens pour moi.  Je l'ai ajouté pour montrer que leur relation était « _substantielle_ » dès le début.
La flamme - ou tout au moins l'étincelle - de leur amour était déjà là.

Ce dont je conviens, c'est que je ne sais pas comment rendre  _"held our love and commitment bright"_ sans faire de longue périphrase.
Je n'ai pas changé d'idée quant au sens  de "_hold bright_".

Si c'était seulement "_held our love bright_", je reviendrais à ce que j'ai écrit au post 10.  
C'est l'association "_hold + bright_" qui me fait rejeter ton hypothèse.
Pour moi _tenir pour/considérer comme lumineux_... ça ne marche pas. 
Et si l'auteure avait voulu dire _était lumineux_/_intense_,  elle n'aurait pas écrit  _held ....  bright. 
_
À mon avis, le sens le plus proche est celui-ci : 





> To maintain in a given condition, situation, or action: _The storyteller held the crowd spellbound.
> _


 Their love was _bright_ at the time the picture was taken,  and  they held it that way all those years.
Je ne sais pas comment l'expliquer autrement.


----------



## k@t

OK, merci pour ta réponse. 


Nicomon said:


> Their love was _bright_ at the time the picture was taken, and they held it that way all those years.


Mais pour cette interprétation, le prétérit convient ?


----------



## Nicomon

Comme je ne suis pas grammairienne - surtout pas en anglais - j'espère qu'un(e) anglophone aura la réponse à ta dernière question.
Je passe à un autre fil.  This one "has *held* my attention" way too long.


----------



## archijacq

Dans le contexte cité, il ne s'agit apparemment pas de "maintenir la flamme" ("les feux de l'amour", le désir, etc.), mais plutôt d'avoir une foi en l'avenir.

Bien que ma suggestion soit éloignée du texte, je propose :
nous avons gardé une foi lumineuse en notre amour et notre engagement


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime bien cette adaptation, archijacq.   À moins d'ajouter « ardente » quelque part, pour garder un peu l'idée de "bright"?

_... nous avons gardé ardente la foi en notre amour et notre engagement.
... nous avons gardé une foi ardente en notre amour et notre engagement.
_


----------



## Itisi

Nico, pourquoi faudrait il 'ardente' pour garder l'idée de 'bright,  alors qu'il y a 'lumineuse' (qui correspond parfaitement), dans la phrase d'archijacq ?


----------



## Nicomon

Allez donc savoir pourquoi j'ai lu « _la foi _»  à ma première lecture de la suggestion d'archijacq.  
Ou bien elle l'a modifiée en «_ une foi lumineuse_ »  ou bien mes yeux m'ont joué un bien vilain tour.

Cela dit, je préfère « _une foi ardente _». Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu « lumineuse » associé à « foi ». 
Il y a aussi l'idée de "bright" dans _ardent_, qui a plus d'un sens, non ?   

De toutes façons, entre temps on a perdu Quantz.  À lui de choisir.  
Là, je passe vraiment à un autre fil... je pense.


----------



## Itisi

Nico, 'to hold one's love bright' n'est pas une formulation habituelle non plus !


----------



## Nicomon

Ça, je l'avais compris.  Dans le cas contraire, on n'en serait pas à 32 posts. 

Sauf que j'ai bien le droit, moi,  de préférer « _ardent _» à «_ lumineux _».
Comme j'aurais pu dire «_ nous avons gardé ardente la flamme / l'étincelle de notre amour _», si ce n'était de ce "_commitment_".
Des goûts et des couleurs...


----------



## FlakitoChulo

Je dirais: Nous avons gardé la flamme allumée.


----------



## Itisi

Nous avons gardé vive la flamme


----------



## Uncle Bob

So far only 34 posts about these five words. Perhaps the discussion should be widened! Here goes:

"Bright" doesn't only mean luminous, it can also mean cheerful. (The jolly photo of someone doing the splits in a bathing costume [#20] being evidence.)


----------



## Jason_2_toi

"We held our love bright."

Sounds kinda like an effort from the early days of Google Translate!


----------

